# Screws vs nails



## smisner50s

What is your reasons for the one you pick


----------



## 2buckcanuck

because you do what your told:whistling2:


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Screws. I've just never been around anybody who was using nails, so i only use screws. 

I have nothing against nails. They sure seem to work good when i have had to demo drywall where nails were originally used.
________
AnitaLX live


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> because you do what your told:whistling2:


When its up to u .what do you prefure


----------



## muddermankc

nails in the perimeter,screws in the field,


----------



## Workaholic

Screws because I am always misplacing my hammer.


----------



## SlimPickins

Nails at top & bottom plate, screws everywhere else. Usually use nails to tack a sheet up, and once it holds screw everything....except when piecing in, then I use mostly nails for little rips and wraps because it's just plain faster. That's why commercial bums me out when hanging....no nails

If I was going to be doing more commercial hanging, I would definitely invest in a cordless gun, and maybe even an autofeed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

same as muddermankc
i"m sure nowadays a lot more guys are using cordless guns,but back in the days when I started there were none.So who wanted to drag a cord and screw gun around all day when you didn't half to.nails are cheaper than screws.you can get damn fast at nailing.way faster to nail off bottoms than screw them(less dust).you can toe nail.you can stick a nail in the handle of your hammer (wood one)swing it into a spot you can't reach,then drive her home.nails strip less in the bevell than screws.cgc canada (sub of USG) recommends nails in the perimeter ,screws in the feild (I know ,now i got to google hunt that comment).
tape wise guys counter sink their nails better,guys with screw guns think their doing a good job.But most of the time I hear tic tic tic with my roller,so then I half to go whack whack whack with my hammer.:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

What's a nail ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> tape wise guys counter sink their nails better,guys with screw guns think their doing a good job.But most of the time I hear tic tic tic with my roller,so then I half to go whack whack whack with my hammer.:yes:


Thats called ,,,,screwing off with a hammer.

Got to admit tho,,, the screw guys would rather you NAILED screws in the corner than use a nail,,,,,, :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Workaholic said:


> Screws because I am always misplacing my hammer.


Your hammer is laying in the floor next to your nail punch by a piece of trim !!!!!!
Pay attention man !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> same as muddermankc
> i"m sure nowadays a lot more guys are using cordless guns,but back in the days when I started there were none.So who wanted to drag a cord and screw gun around all day when you didn't half to.nails are cheaper than screws.you can get damn fast at nailing.way faster to nail off bottoms than screw them(less dust).you can toe nail.you can stick a nail in the handle of your hammer (wood one)swing it into a spot you can't reach,then drive her home.nails strip less in the bevell than screws.cgc canada (sub of USG) recommends nails in the perimeter ,screws in the feild (I know ,now i got to google hunt that comment).
> tape wise guys counter sink their nails better,guys with screw guns think their doing a good job.But most of the time I hear tic tic tic with my roller,so then I half to go whack whack whack with my hammer.:yes:


Good breakdown.hit some good points:thumbsup:


----------



## nickcruz

If the taper compains about the nails fix it. If my board is not done right im having a bad dream .Do your job right with care, cause I will ,and ill take your job to boot.cause I need 40000' a month and im down alot this month.


----------



## nickcruz

my bro used to drag this 24 plumb around then when I said pry it to me he never had it on him he is a screw guy all da way and I hate it.he has to carry a srcewdiver around for frick sakes for hangers.then when he does use it (cue the big swish noise with thud and rose)I was a Framer before I was a Drywaller I was a Drywaller before I was a taper.taper hate anything they cant fix with thier knife including screws and nails.leave some poly sticking out of the corners that you cant see and watch them holler at you and come out swinging thats what i found out .


----------



## Kiwiman

Screw everything, around here a dimple created by the hammer is usually classed as damage, I end up cutting a lot of the dimples out when the paper has come loose, whats needed is a hammer thats a bit more fool proof.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Kiwiman said:


> Screw everything, around here a dimple created by the hammer is usually classed as damage, I end up cutting a lot of the dimples out when the paper has come loose, whats needed is a hammer thats a bit more fool proof.


 Its not the hammer, its the hand that swings it


----------



## Kiwiman

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its not the hammer, its the hand that swings it


Thats what I mean by a "fool" proof hammer coz there's a lot of fools here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Thats what I mean by a "fool" proof hammer coz there's a lot of fools here.


I find most rockers here use hatchet hammers,a regular hammer will break the paper too much:yes:


----------



## moore

hammers are not for drywall. always used hatchets . one end for the work, other end for collecting the money. don't care for nails. [any kind] but as long as the hangers screw the fields and dead wood , i'm good . screws will cause you problems, just as nails. this is drywall. no ones right. been in houses built 40 years ago , all field nails backed out. been in houses built 6 months ago all field screws backed out. what have we bin doing wrong here NICK!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> hammers are not for drywall. always used hatchets . one end for the work, other end for collecting the money.


quote of 2011 so far:thumbup::lol:


----------



## moore

Thanks mod


----------



## nickcruz

moore said:


> hammers are not for drywall. always used hatchets . one end for the work, other end for collecting the money. don't care for nails. [any kind] but as long as the hangers screw the fields and dead wood , i'm good . screws will cause you problems, just as nails. this is drywall. no ones right. been in houses built 40 years ago , all field nails backed out. been in houses built 6 months ago all field screws backed out. what have we bin doing wrong here NICK!


 I geussing its the humitty in your town ,but all the screws backed out ...vapor barier is wet, applied wrong and screws pop out.get better insulators cause that will happen every time.I can use a rubber nail or fireprooff screws if the boss wants em I care nothing cause he pays me to hang only, if the homeowner only want screws n.p Real easy to listen and do cept it will cost me 10 bucks more to do the house in screws dam.as for the framers who use screws only... I wack those backers off with a 5 pound hammer and destroy it all. cause they are alway too low.pain in da but but nessesary for my board to go on perfect.


----------



## moore

nick. when you say vapor barrier . do you mean plastic over studs on outside walls/ceilings? if so... we don't that here anymore. haven't seen it since early 90's . they say the plastic sweats. and the moisture from that could cause the bottom plates to rot. sometimes i say the plastic beaded with water before we hung the rock. think the problems around here/and other areas is crappy lumber/ wet rock. supply houses keep rock in unheated buildings on concrete floors. then sent to job were it soaks up more moisture. summer houses /no problems/ winter houses/problems. i'm sitting here with 35 buckets of a/p in my front hall. there for two houses i'm on that have no power. so no heat. i don't supply material, but I HAVE to take care it. it's 20/30 degrees at night here lately. i'm using alot of 45/90 min . don't mean to vent , but somebody's got to here this. [ my wife LOVES havin all that mud in her hallway]


----------



## Drywall_King

Kiwiman said:


> Screw everything, around here a dimple created by the hammer is usually classed as damage, I end up cutting a lot of the dimples out when the paper has come loose, whats needed is a hammer thats a bit more fool proof.


its called a Egg hole and im with you if i see nails i think old timer.. when you coat a egg hole you can run your finger over the hole and it sounds like loose paper.. my dad tought me if anything is loose or blowen out it's gotta be cut out filled then taped.. i wouldnt sleep good at night putting in nails.. iv ripped off old sheets that are nailed and the whole sheet just falls off with all the nails.. with glue you gotta chizel off the sheet.


----------



## vvdrywall

screws...screws...screws! Better finished product! This is coming from a hanger/finisher!!


----------



## moore

vvdrywall said:


> screws...screws...screws! Better finished product! This is coming from a hanger/finisher!!


ever do call backs? and what are they for?


----------



## vvdrywall

hardly ever! Whats the question?


----------



## nickcruz

moore said:


> hammers are not for drywall. always used hatchets . one end for the work, other end for collecting the money. don't care for nails. [any kind] but as long as the hangers screw the fields and dead wood , i'm good . screws will cause you problems, just as nails. this is drywall. no ones right. been in houses built 40 years ago , all field nails backed out. been in houses built 6 months ago all field screws backed out. what have we bin doing wrong here NICK!


 I would say you hired the wrong guy for the job that is a easy one.


----------



## moore




----------



## moore




----------



## D's

Screws and nails both cause problems plus they need to be finished. Foam adhesive for the field is the best way to go.


----------



## raven

use lots of glue and very few screws in the field on walls. four on atwelve footer aset of two every four foot . when glue sets up in a couple of days take screws out of field then you won,t have any pops.


----------



## moore

raven said:


> use lots of glue and very few screws in the field on walls. four on atwelve footer aset of two every four foot . when glue sets up in a couple of days take screws out of field then you won,t have any pops.


i do the same. i cross my fingers on the ceilings.


----------



## nickcruz

nickcruz said:


> I would say you hired the wrong guy for the job that is a easy one.


 We here in Edmonton Alberta have to build in cold weather like today it is -30 below zero,that being said the wood will bend in ways you can't believe.This will cause cracks to develope,beads to seperate from wall,and low and behold even screws will pop. The trusses they use for the roof warp right off the cap plate at times,up to a half of a inch"thus the drywall backing nailed to the capplate is lower then the truss causeing more problems for the tapers 3 ways.It takes alot of extra work and understanding of the matierial to get a (near perfect) job,but like I say to everyone,There is no bad or complicated job, just bad pay. Backed out screws or nails tho? I suposse after some time everything comes down...eventually.You ain,t blinging if you ain,t slinging.


----------

